# Legare desk clone



## Roswell (Jan 20, 2012)

*Reverse engineering with sketchup*

Hi there. Ever see something IKEA-like that you'd like to build? Well, I found this corner desk that would be perfect for my wife now that she's working on upgrading her education. They were kind enough to provide schematics and a few dimensions. Using those, I was able to import the drawings into Sketch Up, trace them, and then scale them according to some of the dimensions provided online.

It took me several weeks to lay everything out in sketchup, but I've got 4 little kids, and sometimes it's hard just to find time to take a shower. I've been laying it out on 3/4 Birch, and the first piece I cut came out nicer than I had expected. The local 'wholesale lumber' yard has cabinet grade Birch for $28 a sheet, where Lowe's wants $39. It'll take two sheets, plus mistakes. I've got about a third of it cut out. After that, it's time for me to invest in an HVLP of some fashion, or I'll be there for ever. Many thanks to all of you who have posted reviews on here.


----------



## KenFitz (May 21, 2007)

Roswell said:


> *Reverse engineering with sketchup*
> 
> Hi there. Ever see something IKEA-like that you'd like to build? Well, I found this corner desk that would be perfect for my wife now that she's working on upgrading her education. They were kind enough to provide schematics and a few dimensions. Using those, I was able to import the drawings into Sketch Up, trace them, and then scale them according to some of the dimensions provided online.
> 
> It took me several weeks to lay everything out in sketchup, but I've got 4 little kids, and sometimes it's hard just to find time to take a shower. I've been laying it out on 3/4 Birch, and the first piece I cut came out nicer than I had expected. The local 'wholesale lumber' yard has cabinet grade Birch for $28 a sheet, where Lowe's wants $39. It'll take two sheets, plus mistakes. I've got about a third of it cut out. After that, it's time for me to invest in an HVLP of some fashion, or I'll be there for ever. Many thanks to all of you who have posted reviews on here.


That's a nice looking desk. Hope you post some in progress and finished pics. Nice that you were able draw it out. Good luck with the build

Ken


----------



## MSketcher (Apr 1, 2012)

Roswell said:


> *Reverse engineering with sketchup*
> 
> Hi there. Ever see something IKEA-like that you'd like to build? Well, I found this corner desk that would be perfect for my wife now that she's working on upgrading her education. They were kind enough to provide schematics and a few dimensions. Using those, I was able to import the drawings into Sketch Up, trace them, and then scale them according to some of the dimensions provided online.
> 
> It took me several weeks to lay everything out in sketchup, but I've got 4 little kids, and sometimes it's hard just to find time to take a shower. I've been laying it out on 3/4 Birch, and the first piece I cut came out nicer than I had expected. The local 'wholesale lumber' yard has cabinet grade Birch for $28 a sheet, where Lowe's wants $39. It'll take two sheets, plus mistakes. I've got about a third of it cut out. After that, it's time for me to invest in an HVLP of some fashion, or I'll be there for ever. Many thanks to all of you who have posted reviews on here.


Hey, I just created a video about modeling IKEA stuff in Sketchup! I found that by using the assembly instructions on their website, and referencing the pictures and dimensions they provide, you can create a fairly accurate model of anything in the IKEA catalog using Sketchup. Step by step instructions along with how to overlay your model over a picture using the photomatch tool.


----------



## Roswell (Jan 20, 2012)

*Oh no, I suck again!*










It's starting to look like woodworking is going to be a lot like golf for me: I have a fantastic recovery game, but only because I can't keep it in the fairway.

My constant issue #1: trying to do something quickly. I had a brief window last night after my chores were done, bills paid, kids fed, etc. to make a little progress. So, I wanted to finish up the rough work on what will be an outer leg or support. It's on the bottom left in the first picture. See those three slots? the shelves like the one to the right of it will interlock there. I used a Forstner bit to drill a hole at each end, and then cut the slots with a jig saw. I wanted to try my new at Christmas Narex chisels to clean them up. All was well-and quick too - until I got to the last one. Aparrently I hadn't chopped the back enough before I came through from the front, and ended up with about a 1×2 section where one ply tore out. If I'd just done it on a sacrificial surface, that wouldn't have happened. But no. Not me. I'm the jackass actually using chisels to whack holes through plywood while using the sheet goods for the project as as table. Tell me that's not a recipe for disaster.

See the top of the right-most slot there. I'm an idiot. Why oh WHY do I allow myself to get in a hurry? I know what happens! Not that I can't just glue it right back down with a little help from my friend Mr. Titebond III, but come on. I know better. time to glue things up and shut down for the day. Luckily, the shelves are coming along nicely.

I've got to remember that woodwork for me, is like sailing. It's not really about the destination/final product so much as it is spending time doing something I enjoy. So…spend the time! (kicking self…kicking self…)

-and to all you folks around here that post your average or even slighly um…crappy final projects despite the need to appear an immortal God of flawless dovetail joints: Thank you. I enjoy not being frustrated thanks to the reminders that I'm human and so are may of you!


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Roswell said:


> *Oh no, I suck again!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blank happens. Just keep sailing.


----------



## Roswell (Jan 20, 2012)

Roswell said:


> *Oh no, I suck again!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes indeed.


----------



## Roswell (Jan 20, 2012)

Roswell said:


> *Oh no, I suck again!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, once again I learn the lesson of sacrificial/backing boards. with them, a chisel works just fine for the notches. Sure wish I'd though of that earlier…


----------



## Roswell (Jan 20, 2012)

*Just some extra pictures.*



















I'm not to keen on how this blog forces the pictures to the top of my words. I didn't want these mixed in with the above, so….here they are.


----------



## Roswell (Jan 20, 2012)

*ho leee sheep...it worked!*














































So, the kids are with the extended family for a while this summer, and I've had a couple of afternoons to myself. Yesterday, I got the top fitted, and then turned to the most terrifying part of the whole deal. If you hadn't noticed, the outer supports have a tab that fits into a corresponding slot in the desk top. I had elected to not cut the holes out for the tabs until the very, very last step so I could make sure they fit right. In the end, I had to just cut them as I had laid them out for lack of a better solution. I was amazed that they actually fit. Somehow, someway, I managed to get everything to fit.

Some of the pieces are still a bit tight and have to be coaxed together, so I'll probably be spending a good deal of time tuning all the pieces and parts just so. Lord knows that as soon as I get a finish applied the extra thickness will make assembly impossible. Now, I just need to find a good stain/dye solution, and figure out how to get a thick, hard finish on the actual work surface of the desk.

-Joe


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Roswell said:


> *ho leee sheep...it worked!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work, Joe. Looks really great


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

Roswell said:


> *ho leee sheep...it worked!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joe go over to Charles Neil's website. Take a look at staining plywood. It is not as easy, for good results, as one would think.
Nice execution. It is always a shining moment when you expect the worst and then good things happen.


----------



## Roswell (Jan 20, 2012)

Roswell said:


> *ho leee sheep...it worked!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank's Jumbojack. There's a lot of goodness to be learned there. Looks like I'm probably going to end up spraying dye and letting it dry. I just spent that Father's Day gift card to Amazon on an HVLP gun. Time to erect some sort of booth in the garage I suspect.


----------



## Roswell (Jan 20, 2012)

Roswell said:


> *ho leee sheep...it worked!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow: a 10 DVD series on finishing by Charles Neil.. Voluminous to say the least…


----------



## Roswell (Jan 20, 2012)

*I just want to get this finished...*

It's a blog, so I can blab I suppose.

Some SOB commented that I ought go to such and such website to learn how to stain birch ply without blotching. Well, thanks. You should have just asked me if I wanted the red pill or the blue. It all went downhill after that.

Off I go to said website. Wow, this guy is no BS. Nothing fancy, no ego, just what seems to be a lot of practical experience and an easy to follow (cue spending spree) 10 DVD series on finishing wood. It's not a typo, 10 DVDs on finishing wood.

After getting through just enough of the first two to get me in trouble, it's decided. I need to spray dye. Okay, where's a good gun I can afford. Woodcraft? seriously for that little? Mmmmkay, I guess we'll try it. Wait…how much air does it need. Crap, about four times as much as my pancake compressor can make. Come on Craigslist, come on…Daddy needs a new used compressor. Bingo. A little rehab and we're up and going.










The dye, the dye, what color of dye? It MUST match. Our father, who art in heaven, please PLEASE let these color samples print on my crappy work printer with some sort of accuracy. Hmmm, that one right there! That's it. Ring ring, click click, oh COME now Amazon, what do you mean you have every shade except the one I need?. Click, click, smash. Ring ring.

"Hi".

"Hello. I'm pulling my hair out trying to find this powdered dye. I see you guys are a distributor for the company. Got any?"

"Um, it's not coming up on the computer, but let me go look." tick tock, tick tock "No, We don't have it. Have you tryed X, Y, or Z"

"Yeah, I did"

"Well, Just call Jeff."

*boggle* "Jeff?"

"Jeff Jewwit. Do you need the number?"

*-finally clue in on the 'contact us' page.* "Nope, I got it. Thanks!"

"Sure. You gotta like Homestead. It's about the only place I know where you can call and go directly to the owner"

"Cool. Thanks again" click.

Ring. Hello. Yeah, you can probably only get that color directly from me. I'll have it in the mail today.

Sanding sanding, madly sanding. Faithful sander deserts me. All stop.

Fix sander. Dye has arrived, unfinished furniture carries General Finishes. Arm-R-Seal it is.

What if this doesn't work? Compressor $150. (80 back, sold pancake). $25 dye, $40 gun, $50 filters and fittings, $30 for topcoat. Huge layout; never sprayed more than WD-40 before. Probably bit off more than I can chew. Again. Crap, need respirator. Tomorrow. Must….finish. Wait. What was that about cutoff and test strips? Let's do that first.

I think I can, I think I can…




























*Success* Now to build a paint booth.

And, just 'cause I took em…


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

Roswell said:


> *I just want to get this finished...*
> 
> It's a blog, so I can blab I suppose.
> 
> ...


I am terribly sorry. I think it was me that suggested you go to THAT website. i should have read your chart. I was not aware you exhibit extreme OCD. You did get an upgraded compressor, a fine spray gun and some other great toys out of the deal. Your project is going to look great when it is finished. I do however confess or defend my self, I merely suggested the site for you to purchase the sealer he sells. Man viewing that CD set must be time consuming.

Cheeers


----------



## Roswell (Jan 20, 2012)

Roswell said:


> *I just want to get this finished...*
> 
> It's a blog, so I can blab I suppose.
> 
> ...


You gave me a prescription for sealer without reading my chart? You better hope your malpractice is paid up pal.

All kidding aside, the compressor upgrade was much wanted. My impact gun needed it, and so did my wood butchering addiction. The spray gun works very well in my opinion but it's the first one I've used, so don't take my word for it. I can monkey with the air and material knobs until I get a reasonable pattern, but it's probably far from optimal. in fact, I seem to be generating quite a cloud spraying finish with the "HVLP" gun. The dye went on without overspray however. Guess I'd better watch that DVD on spraying finishes…


----------



## Roswell (Jan 20, 2012)

*duct tape and cardboard are my friends aka DIY garage spray booth*

Well, them and PVC. Spraying dye, needed a cage. Getting close to finished. Not much time to type, but pictures are always fun.































































FYI, this is an explosion proof (USCG rated) marine exhaust fan for purging engine compartments of fuel fumes prior to starting the engine. I operate the booth at a partial vacuum until all the airborn spray has been evacuated, then I stick a box fan against the ground level filter to overpressurize the booth and speed the exchange of air. Hopefully it means no atomized finish escapes other than the exhaust duct, and no dust gets in.


----------



## SirFatty (May 5, 2012)

Roswell said:


> *duct tape and cardboard are my friends aka DIY garage spray booth*
> 
> Well, them and PVC. Spraying dye, needed a cage. Getting close to finished. Not much time to type, but pictures are always fun.
> 
> ...


Wow… that's very impressive! That kind of commitment means that you plan to spray a lot?


----------



## Roswell (Jan 20, 2012)

Roswell said:


> *duct tape and cardboard are my friends aka DIY garage spray booth*
> 
> Well, them and PVC. Spraying dye, needed a cage. Getting close to finished. Not much time to type, but pictures are always fun.
> 
> ...


I do! I took the both down yesterday in about 30 minutes, and it doesn't take up much room in purely PVC form. I'm planning on constructing a better plastic shell for it rather than rebuild the cheap one I used this time, and that should give me something I can just drop over the top of the frame. I plan on building a lot of furniture in the coming years, so it's a worthwhile investment.

Next up: removing the curb rash from some wheels, and painting the one that doesn't match. It's an auction car we got, and it needs just a wee bit of help.


----------



## Roswell (Jan 20, 2012)

*The end...*

Well, it's quitin' time on the desk. I've managed to drag it out most of the year by only working a few hours each month on it unfortunately. My wife loves it and my oldest boy (8) thinks I'm the best builder ever. So, it's time to dismantle my spray booth, clean up the garage, and move on. The final project lies here


----------

